

Death of RIM/Blackberry massively overstated as it has its best ever quarter - AndrewDucker
http://www.neowin.net/news/rim-growth-breaks-analyst-predictions-and-records-dont-look-at-torch

======
sabj
Coasting / running on momentum is not enough to defend the future prospects -
stock prices are based on future expectations, not present success!

